# Directv discounts?



## siciliansatman (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone know of or can you list all of the different discounts that you know of that are out there with Directv? For example, the ones that I have heard of:
1. Get a $200 Costco cash card when you activate with them
2. Get a $150 Best Buy cash card when you activate with them
3. $5 off for 40 months for keeping account in good standing with Directv.
4. I've heard of people getting $20 off a month when complaining to Directv

It just bothers me that someone may be paying a lower price for the exact package that I may have from the same company. I would like the best possible discount that is available as well. Does anyone know of any other discounts or can you share what discount you may have on your bill? 

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!


----------



## Noresults (Aug 25, 2007)

I think Direct TV wants to screw us out of the most money it can. My contract is up in two days. They want to charge me $700. to upgrade to the Genie. Its free to new subscribers. Go figure. 

Maybee you know or someone knows how long I need to go without Direct before they will give me a reasonable offer.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"Noresults" said:


> I think Direct TV wants to screw us out of the most money it can. My contract is up in two days. They want to charge me $700. to upgrade to the Genie. Its free to new subscribers. Go figure.
> 
> Maybee you know or someone knows how long I need to go without Direct before they will give me a reasonable offer.


Call Dish and see what they'll offer you. Then call Directv and say "cancel" when prompted. When a rep comes on just tell them you are switching to Dish because of the Hopper. Just be really pleasant and tell them you like DIRECTV but the Hopper seems great. They'll likely offer some things that will make you happy.

Just don't be a jerk when you call. People tend to be less willing to help when you do that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Noresults" said:


> I think Direct TV wants to screw us out of the most money it can. My contract is up in two days. They want to charge me $700. to upgrade to the Genie. Its free to new subscribers. Go figure.
> 
> Maybee you know or someone knows how long I need to go without Direct before they will give me a reasonable offer.


The HR34 is $300. What's the other $400 for? It's not all accounted for in an upgrade to SWM. C31s, etc?


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Noresults said:


> I think Direct TV wants to screw us out of the most money it can. My contract is up in two days. They want to charge me $700. to upgrade to the Genie. Its free to new subscribers. Go figure.
> 
> Maybee you know or someone knows how long I need to go without Direct before they will give me a reasonable offer.


Alot on here have done this. Just call and cancel, let them know your switching to Dish and the Hopper. The CSR will send you to the Retension Rep which is ther job to make you happy


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Rickt1962 said:


> Alot on here have done this. Just call and cancel, let them know your switching to Dish and the Hopper. The CSR will send you to the Retension Rep which is ther job to make you happy


Or they just might take you at your word and send you to the cancelation department, they don;t fall for that much anymore, just be ready to do what you claim if they confront you


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> Or they just might take you at your word and send you to the cancelation department, they don;t fall for that much anymore, just be ready to do what you claim if they confront you


How do you know "they don't fall for that much anymore"?

The retention department is paid to retain customers. They don't just cancel people without first trying to keep them.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

They don't 'fall' for anything! The job of the retention department is to see that you don't cancel. When I have made the switch between the 2 providers at different times, I have yet to have any of them tell me to just go ahead and cancel.

All of them, all of the time, made sales pitches to get me to stay. That is their job, not having you cancel.

If it gets to the point that they tell you to cancel, it will mean that the deal they offered wasn't good enough to keep you, or you weren't a very good customer to begin with.

Note that it isn't called the 'cancellation department'!


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> They don't 'fall' for anything! The job of the retention department is to see that you don't cancel. When I have made the switch between the 2 providers at different times, I have yet to have any of them tell me to just go ahead and cancel.
> 
> All of them, all of the time, made sales pitches to get me to stay. That is their job, not having you cancel.
> 
> ...


You HIT THE NAIL on the HEAD ! Once your contract is up they will do anything to keep you ! Last year my cell phone contract was up. So I was thinking abot going to a prepaid plan ! Went to cancel my Sprint and they jumped thru hoops giving me a great deal cut my plan price in half and kept everything the same. And didnt have to sign up for 2 more years ! Companies retension centers are geared and have the power to do anything to keep you and the free money coming in ! With no contract !


----------



## Dmtalon (Nov 9, 2007)

Rickt1962 said:


> You HIT THE NAIL on the HEAD ! Once your contract is up they will do anything to keep you ! Last year my cell phone contract was up. So I was thinking abot going to a prepaid plan ! Went to cancel my Sprint and they jumped thru hoops giving me a great deal cut my plan price in half and kept everything the same. And didnt have to sign up for 2 more years ! Companies retension centers are geared and have the power to do anything to keep you and the free money coming in ! With no contract !


Not true.. 10 year DTV subscriber with 2 5yo HD DVR's and out of contract for 3 years. I tried to get a free Genie+Client. They couldn't/wouldn't do it. My Dish install is Monday. One Hopper and two Joeys + install free. And $25/mo off my bill for 12mo.

I talked to retention 4 times last week. Each time I got a different story/price to upgrade. Cheapest was $149 most expensive was $349. Since I wanted free and stuck to my guns I had to switch to get it. If these companies don't want to keep long time subscribers than so be it. I rent nearly every UFC fight so my bill is usually over $130/mo and I'm never late paying.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Which brings up the point that all deals are not created equally! The fanbois and those that claim to work or have worked for one or the other provider will tell us it is all about your account. Well, that is utter hogwash! While what your account looks like to them is certainly part and parcel of the deal, so is your approach, the CSRs mood at the time, the Magic 8 ball can't be ignored either. 

I'm still under contract, in the 2nd year, yet they gave me great discounts when I tried yet again to cancel Premier. And they had offered me a decent deal to get an HR34, but I took a pass on it.

Will they give me a great deal when I call them next time? Who knows, they either will or won't and I'll either stay or go. I'm not married to either service and frankly D* has been very good to me, but then so was Dish when I was with them.


----------



## Noresults (Aug 25, 2007)

I appoligize for not being clear. I have a swm with a 3 lnb slimline dish and I believe it is a swm8 switch. I have two HR-21 receivers.

Everything works fine I was mistaken in that I thought I could just swap out one of the HR-21 receivers for the Genei.

They want to charge m3 $300 for the reciver and an additional $400. for install etc.

Maybee they will upgrade me to another receiver as all I was trying to accomplish was giving me more HD space on one of the receivers.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Call again and talk to retention. The deal you are quoting is really on the very high side for what you want. worst case, they won't budge. Best case, you'll get a little better deal, maybe even a great one.

Patience and perserverance are your friends!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Noresults said:


> I appoligize for not being clear. I have a swm with a 3 lnb slimline dish and I believe it is a swm8 switch. I have two HR-21 receivers.
> 
> Everything works fine I was mistaken in that I thought I could just swap out one of the HR-21 receivers for the Genei.
> 
> ...


If you have two DVRs and will be getting rid of one, and already have SWM, you can get it (still lease) at SolidSignal, Dishbuys etc and save $400. If you will be at 8 tuners or less, it really is plug and play.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it really depends on who you get... I know of someone (a family member) who is on there 2nd year of contract and was looking to add a receiver.. The last time they talked to Directv was when they called to start service. They called up to ask what they could offer and about how much it would cost... after about 20 mins they hung up and they ended up getting the HR-34 for $99:eek2:

I personally have called for issues once or twice over that years i have been with directv... Every time the issue was solved and i was happy but, i will say i have got a flat out No from one rep, hang up and call back and get a sure no problem from another... :lol:


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"siciliansatman" said:


> It just bothers me that someone may be paying a lower price for the exact package that I may have from the same company.


I hope you don't fly...you'd be pretty upset with the airlines.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Noresults" said:


> I think Direct TV wants to screw us out of the most money it can. My contract is up in two days. They want to charge me $700. to upgrade to the Genie. Its free to new subscribers. Go figure.
> 
> Maybee you know or someone knows how long I need to go without Direct before they will give me a reasonable offer.


How many other discounts have you gotten in the last couple years? And do you have any going in right now? That may also have an affect.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Old_School said:


> I think it really depends on who you get... I know of someone (a family member) who is on there 2nd year of contract and was looking to add a receiver.. The last time they talked to Directv was when they called to start service. They called up to ask what they could offer and about how much it would cost... after about 20 mins they hung up and they ended up getting the HR-34 for $99:eek2:
> 
> I personally have called for issues once or twice over that years i have been with directv... Every time the issue was solved and i was happy but, i will say i have got a flat out No from one rep, hang up and call back and get a sure no problem from another... :lol:


It always makes you wonder if you are really talking to a real Rep or a third party rep that is 400 lbs sitting at his home watching TV, scratching him self on the couch while you talk to him ! LOL


----------



## Noresults (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I just got off the phone with Direct. They say they will do the Genie for $349.00 no change in my programming costs.

This just does not seem reasonable but once I go to the bother to take out the Direct TV dish etc it will be hard for me to justify ever coming back.

The difference is Dish is willing to do it all for free with discounted programming for the fist year

Direct no discount 349.-- install. 

$700.00 for a little hastle. Going to check with better half to make sure I am not missing some channel she would like then will give Direct one last shot.

Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Noresults said:


> The difference is Dish is willing to do it all for free with discounted programming for the fist year
> 
> Direct no discount 349.-- install.


Fast forward 2-3 years when Dish comes out with it's newest thing and wants to charge existing customers for it.

You can just switch the company names in your statement, and it will probably be just as true.

Hope the move works out well for you.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Personally, i don't see what the big "hype" over the HR-34 is.... Other than it being RVU capable and the fact its new, the 2 HR-24's i now have pretty much are the same thing minus one tuner to record. I just dunno if not having the latest and greatest would be enough to cancel service for me.. :lol:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's what I finally decided. I want unified management of recordings, which is the sole reason I would have for needing an HR34 to replace the 2 HR24s that I have on my main TV. And while I still want that, I don't figure it is worth any actual money to get.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> That's what I finally decided. I want unified management of recordings, which is the sole reason I would have for needing an HR34 to replace the 2 HR24s that I have on my main TV. And while I still want that, I don't figure it is worth any actual money to get.


What makes it nice is... with a HR34 i would have the kids clogging up every bite of free space with cartoons (mainly every episode of spongebob aired in the universe:grin with 2 HR24's myself and the wife have ours upstairs to record are shows, never again to have them cleared because its full and the kids have theres downstairs to load all there junk.. when its full then it either delete stuff or nothing else...

Also, i don't use RVU clients nor do i ever plan to so spending $350 bucks on the newest DVR in our case is plain silly!


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

When my first 2 year contract was up, I started shopping around comparing what Dish could offer compared to my current DTV setup. The biggest reason I was looking is I needed to add an additional HD receiver and swap out a SD receiver for a HD receiver. The end result is a total of 5 receivers. With this number of receivers neither the Hopper nor the Genie seemed to fit the bill.

While I probably could have "fought" for a better deal from DTV, I settled on 2 HR25s for an OOP cost of $198 and an additional programming discount of $10 for 12 months. This solved my needs and I didn't have to switch [that would have been a pain with all of the movies & shows that we have backlogged on the HR24s].

I think both my "free HD for 24 months" and this new $10/mo discount will expire about the same time, so I'll plan on another call in about 11 months.


----------



## Dmtalon (Nov 9, 2007)

cariera said:


> Fast forward 2-3 years when Dish comes out with it's newest thing and wants to charge existing customers for it.
> 
> You can just switch the company names in your statement, and it will probably be just as true.
> 
> Hope the move works out well for you.


I'm sure nobody posting here is under any illusion that Dish will be any different. it's the new bet these companies have that you won't bother switching. I wouldn't be surprised if *I* get back into a situation where I am switching back to DTV. But I'm one that *is* willing to bother doing what it takes to get upgraded equipment at the same price as a new subscriber (aka free). In my case 5yo equipment and 10yo customer deserves at least as good as a new person they know nothing about.


----------



## ber125 (Feb 25, 2014)

You can also visit www.directvdiscounts.com . They are always posting friend referrals for people to get the additional $10 off per month for the first 10 months of new service.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ber125 said:


> You can also visit www.directvdiscounts.com . They are always posting friend referrals for people to get the additional $10 off per month for the first 10 months of new service.
> 
> I hope this helps!!


Are you sure that is not YOUR account? !rolling


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Are you sure that is not YOUR account? !rolling


Amazing how it doesn't take much to confirm that fact


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Amazing how it doesn't take much to confirm that fact


Yup, the "they" give it away for me when there is only ONE "post"

They are always posting friend referrals for people to get the additional $10 off per month for the first 10 months of new service.


----------

